
Donald J. Trump position in H1-B visas - prostoalex
https://www.facebook.com/DonaldTrump/posts/10156715268505725
======
aminozuur
Trump is such a fuccboi.

~~~
ultimape
The wikitionary definition of "fuccboi' is extremely different from the urban
dictionary version.

I still don't know what it really means.

Personally I prefer the term asshat.

